

Learning to App: My First App - thfc06
http://learningtoapp.wordpress.com/2012/05/05/28/

======
alex_g
It's a nice start, but it's nothing to call a complete app. Try and think of
what you can do with the basic feature you have there. Maybe you could make a
diary type app?

